# Galaxy cm140 vs cm 150



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am in the process of upgrading my spl meter. I want to measure full range in my HT and I have read that I cannot do that with my RS meter. I have read alot about the benefits of the Galaxy cm-140 but not so much about the cm-150. I understand there is a big price difference but is there any added benefit for HT full range measurement or is the cm-150 for something else entirely?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If you have the RS meter already, you can save a little money by going with a standalone measurement mic like the ECM8000 or EMM6 instead of the Galaxy meter... even after you add the necessary phantom power (I think)... and for the same money or not much more, you can get one with a custom created calibration.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have read alot about the benefits of the Galaxy cm-140 but not so much about the cm-150.


Well, the main benefit of the CM140 is that we have a calibration file for it.  It's a generic file, however; for the best accuracy it's best to get a custom-calibrated mic from our recommended vendor Cross Spectrum. You'll also need a mic pre-amp that has phantom power, though. If you already have a suitable soundcard, the Behringer Zenyx 502 is probably your cheapest option. If not, you can get a soundcard that has a mic-pre amp built in. Either way, the addition of the pre amp may mean that you'll end up spending a bit more on the total set-up than the CM140.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Greg and Wayne for your quick responses. Currently I have a RS meter that I have used for low frequency measurements and I understand this meter is not accurate beyond 3 kz. So I am looking for a meter that is accurate and will allow me to measure full range up to 15 kz without breaking the bank. I read somewhere the CM 140 is more accurate then the RS meter and there is a generic calibration file available. Can you tell me what the difference in accuracy is between the cm-140 with a generic calibration file vs a custom calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum? If the difference is negligible then it probably fits my needs plus I don't need a mixer etc.

cheers
Dwight


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If you go to our downloads pag ein the REW forum, you can find plots showing the differences in individual ECM8000 and EMM6 microphones... this should clearly demonstrate the benefit for professionals (and really OCD enthusiasts) of getting one of those mics custom calibrated (it appears to me it's more important on the ECM) but for home use, it's generally considered not quite necessary (again, we're all kind of OCD here, the extent to which you have the condition will vary, and so will your mileage)...
I have no info on the variation between Galaxies, or even if CSS can provide calibrations for them...

Of course, with the standalone mics, if budget is an issue, you can get the mic and preamp-phantom power now (should be cheaper than the galaxy), use the generic cal file for it for now, and get a custom one created later... but don't take my word for that, contact CSS directly...


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Great advice Greg. I will contact CSS.

Cheers


----------

